# Road Side Service



## kfc99

I wonder if anyone can share their recent roadside service experience for Tesla. I had a flat tire this afternoon and tried to use the Tesla tire repair kit that I bought from Tesla. To my surprise, the kit did not work. seem like no no power was getting to the pump. I then used the tesla app to arrange for roadside service and was told that the car will be tolled to the nearest Tesla shop. I thought Tesla actually send a mobile service agent for tire repair. Did anyone have same experience in terms of being told that there is no mobile service agent for tire repairs? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## garsh

kfc99 said:


> I wonder if anyone can share their recent roadside service experience for Tesla. I had a flat tire this afternoon and tried to use the Tesla tire repair kit that I bought from Tesla. To my surprise, the kit did not work.


That's probably a blessing in disguise. Those kits fill the tire with "goo", which destroys the TPMS sensor.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> That's probably a blessing in disguise. Those kits fill the tire with "goo", which destroys the TPMS sensor.


Yes, that's really more of an "I'm stuck in the rain and cold at 2 am and Roadside Assistance says you're on your own buddy" kind of solution.

If you can get the pump to work, most of the time it's probably easier just to map to the nearest tire place and fill the tire up with just air if you can and drive it there.


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> That's probably a blessing in disguise. Those kits fill the tire with "goo", which destroys the TPMS sensor.


The goo in Tesla's kit is supposed to be TPMS safe, but I'd bet that they'd still want to replace the TPMS sensor after you use that stuff.



kfc99 said:


> I thought Tesla actually send a mobile service agent for tire repair. Did anyone have same experience in terms of being told that there is no mobile service agent for tire repairs? Just curious. Thanks.


I don't have any personal experience with roadside assistance, but their policy says that they carry spares "in some markets".
_Flat Tires_​_In some markets, our trained roadside assistance providers carry a limited number of loaner wheels to quickly replace a damaged wheel or tire. Service Centers may repair or replace your damaged tire at your cost. Please make arrangements with your Service Center for this service. Pricing and availability is subject to change based on location. Loaner wheels must be returned to the Service Center within three days or an agreed upon time with service which will be exchanged for your original wheel._​_If a loaner wheel is not available, transportation services will be provided to the nearest Service Center or other location, so long as the desired destination is within 50 miles (80 km) of the vehicle's current location. You are responsible for transportation costs beyond this distance, or for any subsequent transportation costs._​
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/roadside-assistance-policy-en.pdf


----------



## Catskill50

kfc99 said:


> I wonder if anyone can share their recent roadside service experience for Tesla. I had a flat tire this afternoon and tried to use the Tesla tire repair kit that I bought from Tesla. To my surprise, the kit did not work. seem like no no power was getting to the pump. I then used the tesla app to arrange for roadside service and was told that the car will be tolled to the nearest Tesla shop. I thought Tesla actually send a mobile service agent for tire repair. Did anyone have same experience in terms of being told that there is no mobile service agent for tire repairs? Just curious. Thanks.


On 5/13/22, I was notified on screen of a tire preasure leak, and immediatley pulled off the side of the road. I attempted to inflate the tire with my air pump and was not succesful. I called Tesla Road service and was told that Tesla would be towing me to a service center 58 miles away, and it would take about 1 1/2 hours for them to arrive. I was shocked to hear that Tesla does not yet have a mobile unit to repair or exchange tires, especially since I see so many Teslas in my area of upstate NY. 
I was about a mile from my exit and a local repair shop. So I called them and they were ther within 30 minutes and towed me to the shop. This was on a Friday at 3:00pm in the afternoon and my tire was damaged so much that they couldn't plug it. They had no replacement so my local Tire Discount had to order a tire which would arive on Monday. I had no car for the weekend. I never want to experience this situation again, so I ordered a spare tire from Modern Spare. I am very disapointed at the lack of service Tesla provides considering all the cars on the road. They should include a spare in the car.


----------



## lance.bailey

Spares are getting rare. Particularily on EVs that want to save weight. My last two Volvos (PHEV and BEV) did not have spares but did have the goo and a pump.

Got a slow leak once on the PHEV and used the pump (IN THE RAIN) to get me to a reasonable pressure and drove home.

Fun Fact:: a bicycle pump will work just fine for topping up a soft tire. My dad used to to it all the time (he trued up the pressure once a month). Get a big barrel bicycle pump and not a "clip on frame style" or you will be there for a while, but it does work.


----------

